
Hasbro Finally Drops Scrabulous Suit - peter123
http://techdirt.com/articles/20081215/1158293124.shtml
======
mattmaroon
This is stupid. Hasbro largely did the right thing. They protected their
brand, and the right to make money off of it online. There's nothing but
speculation here as to Scrabulous moving copies of their real world product,
or their "boycott" amounting to anything but a couple dozen boards not sold.

Perhaps they should have licensed Scrabulous rather than trying to build their
own, but gaining control over their brand online was the right thing to do.

------
shaunxcode
I am blatantly not a lawyer but from my understanding you can not patent rules
to a game. So the clever thing to do would be implementing a "word game
engine" which allows users to upload their rules to it and share those rules,
if they happen to be scrabble-esque..? Are you responsible for all user
content in that situation? (serious question)

~~~
snprbob86
It's sort of a big legal crazy gray area full of pitfalls and madness. I am
far from a laywer, but it appears that if you intentionally turn a blind eye
towards the user generated content UNTIL there is a complaint, ract with an
immediate and complete takedown, then it seems OK. Maybe? Who knows?

------
turbod
Let's hope this never happens again... Won't somebody PLEASE think of the
children.

